# Video of Aster K4



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

After buying this near-destined-for-the-scrap-yard engine almost two years ago, it has been overhauled, repaired, repainted (minus cab and tender) and converted to alcohol. All work was done by myself with no outside help. The very first time it was steamed, by me, was back in July at the Sacramento steamup. All in all ran well. But a few bugs needed fixin. Since then, I have adjusted the wicks, modified the blast nozzle, and made a second and better(bigger and properly working) fuel tank. Here is some videos taken thursday of the final run of my work to make sure everything is up to par. By the way, yes this is the k4 that I unfortunately have sold. Be sure to turn up the volume.. Enjoy!


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry I don't know why it won't space out the links. Guess my smartfone ain't so smart after all. There are 4 videos. Will be adding a couple more later. Would also like to give a big THANK YOU to Craig for letting me come over and lending the use of his terrific layout.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice video. Great to see a steam engine NOT racing around the track like a Maserati. I love how smooth your engine was running. A TRUE test of how well the valve gear is set up.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

She sounds fantastic. Looks great as well. Thanks for the encouragement about how the K-4 will run when operated and fixed properly.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

never liked live steam,,,, all that uncontrolled whizzing about at mach 2 always put me off,,,,, 

but this may just convert me!!! 

really really really like it so nice one centurian,,,


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

The videos appear to be slowed down, which makes the chuff sound much lower in addition to slowing the motion of the engine.
Very fun to watch.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that is the first Aster K4 I have ever seen that actually runs other than some coal fired ones rebuilt by John Shawe. Nice video. But you could get that same performance right out of the box from an Accucraft at half the price and without having to rebuild the whole engine.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, Hopefully Charles will post some videos from Dr. Rivet's this weekend so you can see a few running.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 16 Oct 2011 06:33 PM 
The videos appear to be slowed down, which makes the chuff sound much lower in addition to slowing the motion of the engine.
Very fun to watch. 

You were in the room when this video was uploaded and edited?


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By iceclimber on 16 Oct 2011 09:10 PM 
Posted By Anthony Duarte on 16 Oct 2011 06:33 PM 
The videos appear to be slowed down, which makes the chuff sound much lower in addition to slowing the motion of the engine.
Very fun to watch. 

You were in the room when this video was uploaded and edited? 
No, but I've played around with slowing down videos of gauge 1 live steam, and what you see in the video is the result of slowing down footage.
Have you ever heard a gauge 1 loco with a chuff that full and deep? Bark boxes and other enhancements don't get results like that.

Please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I couldn't tell, but that is the loudest K4 I have heard, so you may indeed be correct. I didn't know if he did something with the blast nozzle which made the chuffs louder/deeper.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff
When time is available plan on a video from IEW....but from the start and then around 1:25 into the video one can heard stack talk of Aster K4 (unedited) on this video:




There are two reason to present this video with the K4 as highlighted among the many others:
1) the "bark" chuff of it working
2) that having owned four different Aster K4's I can speak to the operational aspects and worth. Given the Accucraft site and listed price of around $ 3000 and what I believe the market prices are now a good Aster would be about $4000-4500. The main difference is that the Aster is scaled properly. Having seen and hear the Accucraft one would certain enjoy owning a fine representation among the PRR finest locomotives via either brand.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat vids Lon! I replaced the links in the original post with the proper embed code.Please, correct me if I'm wrong. I don't think you are wrong. The title of 4/7 is "Aster K4 part 4/7 at normal playback speed."


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Dwight. PM me with your address. I have something I've been meaning to send you. I completely forgot about it. My appologies.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok fellas, cat's out the bag. The first 4 video clips WERE slowed down for effect. No other trickery was involved. It is raw footage from a continuous run on Thursday. Checking operation and testing new fuel tank before shipping off to new owner (the new fuel tank passed with honors, Ray). The fuel tank holds over 200ml of fuel. With a full boiler, tender and fuel tank, I got just over an hour run time. Note also... depending on how much load I'm pulling is how much the stack will talk. Here are a few more links from Thursdays run (unedited)......


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 17 Oct 2011 06:15 AM 
Jeff

There are two reason to present this video with the K4 as highlighted among the many others:
1) the "bark" chuff of it working
2) that having owned four different Aster K4's I can speak to the operational aspects and worth. Given the Accucraft site and listed price of around $ 3000 and what I believe the market prices are now a good Aster would be about $4000-4500. The main difference is that the Aster is scaled properly. Having seen and hear the Accucraft one would certain enjoy owning a fine representation among the PRR finest locomotives via either brand.



Well Charles, the one you show is coal fired so you can add 3-4k to the price you quote above and being coal fired it has been completely reworked. What I said was I have never seen an Aster 'stock' K4 that runs and I still haven't. That doesn't mean there aren't any or than it can't be made to run. As for the scale, people try and pull the Aristocraft coaches with the Aster engine and they are not the same scale. On the other hand the Accucraft engine that you imply isn't scaled properly is the same scale as the Aristocraft coaches that most people try and stick behind the Aster. And finally, Steamupdad has confessed that he slowed down the video. You know that I like all makes and brands of live steam no matter what, which is what makes our meets so much fun with all the variety. Hope you and Ryan can make Diamondhead in January.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, There were two Aster K4's at Dr Rivet's.. One was Ryan's coal fired engine and the other was a stock gas fired engine. It ran flawlessly each time, I think Charles may have it on video??? We will have to wait for his post to see.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 17 Oct 2011 04:15 PM 
John, There were two Aster K4's at Dr Rivet's.. One was Ryan's coal fired engine and the other was a stock gas fired engine. It ran flawlessly each time, I think Charles may have it on video??? We will have to wait for his post to see. 










Jeff we know you and Chuck are an Aster nuts of the worst kind(or maybe best kind). I am sure you have seen one somewhere that actually works. But a Berkshire or an S2 it is not. It's a tempermental little engine that sometimes takes a lot of work to make run right. Why constantly gloss over these little issues? It is what it is.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 17 Oct 2011 02:10 PM 
Posted By Charles on 17 Oct 2011 06:15 AM 
Jeff

There are two reason to present this video with the K4 as highlighted among the many others:
1) the "bark" chuff of it working
2) that having owned four different Aster K4's I can speak to the operational aspects and worth. Given the Accucraft site and listed price of around $ 3000 and what I believe the market prices are now a good Aster would be about $4000-4500. The main difference is that the Aster is scaled properly. Having seen and hear the Accucraft one would certain enjoy owning a fine representation among the PRR finest locomotives via either brand.



Well Charles, the one you show is coal fired so you can add 3-4k to the price you quote above and being coal fired it has been completely reworked. What I said was I have never seen an Aster 'stock' K4 that runs and I still haven't. That doesn't mean there aren't any or than it can't be made to run. As for the scale, people try and pull the Aristocraft coaches with the Aster engine and they are not the same scale. On the other hand the Accucraft engine that you imply isn't scaled properly is the same scale as the Aristocraft coaches that most people try and stick behind the Aster. And finally, Steamupdad has confessed that he slowed down the video. You know that I like all makes and brands of live steam no matter what, which is what makes our meets so much fun with all the variety. Hope you and Ryan can make Diamondhead in January. John
I guess I have been lucky having all four of the Aster K4 run outstandingly....Jeff mentioned a the gas fired locomotive running with us this past weekend you will be impressed with it on the video. 


Our mint condition gas fired prior to the coal fired Aster K4:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/charles/RyanB/k4plume.MPG


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

My apologies to you Anthony. You were indeed correct and I wrong.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To those wondering where this is coming from, this post is in reference to earlier posts by forum members pertaining to a transaction that may or may not have "gone wrong," and allegations of theft and fraud. 

While the situation is most certainly frustrating, there are legal avenues available to rectify the situation. MLS is _not_ the proper venue for such discourse. Personal attacks and accusations are verboten on MLS. To the parties in question, I'd suggest gathering your receipts, canceled checks, and other proof and contacting your respective attorneys. We here at MLS can recover neither money nor locomotive for anyone. 

Later, 

K


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Did not read any personal attacks.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear moderators, 

My lawyer feels I have every right to not only question the paying member through the forum since this is where the sale was initialized, but to warn others on the forum to help prevent it from happening again. I listed facts and asked a simple question. Thanks for trying to protect "us", your membership. 

Thank you for your time. 
-Ray


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's because they've been deleted.  

Later, 

K


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I strongly disagree with the censorship in this case.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 26 May 2012 04:45 PM 
I strongly disagree with the censorship in this case. I have to agree with you iceclimber. I have been a member on the forum for over ten years and I have NEVER heard of this kind of situation pertaining to the classifieds. The membership SHOULD know about this. I'm surprised Ray kept this so quiet this long!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

This is not doing any one any good so the topic is being locked, and any additional posting on the situation will be deleted.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen - whether or not you agree with the action taken is beside the point. Every single one of you agreed when you signed up to follow the publicly posted rules. A few of those rules are as follows...

*1.1 - Courtesy to other members at all times is the Cardinal Rule here on myLargescale.com (aka "MLS"). Personal attacks, insults, and/or flames will not be tolerated, nor will heated arguments. Impersonal debate on products, methods, etc. is fine, just keep it civil.

1.5 - While honest reviews of products and services are welcomed, the forums are not designed to be a place to resolve conflicts between manufacturers/vendors and individual hobbyists. Please address your concerns directly with the other party, or seek out a 3rd party such as the Better Business Bureau to help you resolve your disagreement.

1.6 - Any post which is deemed inappropriate for any reason may be edited or deleted at the sole discretion of the Moderators. "Inappropriate" includes, but is not limited to, posts which violate any of the above.
*

Additionally, it's been pointed out here time and again that the public forums are NOT the place to resolve disputes.

One more thing - until and unless I hear directly from the site owner and/or his lawyer that allowing such posts to stand does not expose MLS to a lawsuit by the defamed party, than I will consider it doing the membership little good to allow such posts only to have the site disappear due to said lawsuit. Use your heads!


----------

